

Growing user signups via data and analytical thinking - geirfreysson
http://andrewchen.co/2013/02/26/rational-growth-pdf-an-intro-to-growing-user-signups-via-data-and-analytical-thinking/

======
geirfreysson
A very interesting eBook on growing user numbers. Warning: First you'll need a
product and a trickle of signups to actually optimize.

